# Sd Card Not Accessible....not Mounted?



## fubar11 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm having some issues with the sd card on my touchpad with the newest version of CM7. It seems that the sd card unmounts itself a while after I've rebooted the device. For example, I can't delete files on my sd card with Astro after that happens or download files from dropbox. Sometimes it works for a while after reboot and then just fails. I've tried reflashing CM 7 and clearing the caches and fixing the permissions. Any ideas how I could get it working again? If you need more details, please ask. Thank you!

Edit: Astro shows the sdcard folder permissions as "dr-"...is that what it should be?


----------



## technokid (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm having the same problem. Mine started right after i used and app to move apps to sd, I don;t know if it had anything to do with it or not..


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

This happened to me when I moved app to SD. Put your apps back on phone/tablet and it will not resume.


----------



## technokid (Nov 6, 2011)

It will not allow me to move them back because it can't see them on the "SD" card. How did you do it?


----------



## fubar11 (Nov 6, 2011)

Okay I got some updates on this one. Something definately went wrong with my sd card because my touchpad did not boot to Webos anymore. So I decided to wipe the whole thing and use the web doctor. Well, the web doctor hanged at 12 % everytime I tried it. I googled the issue and found out that using the novaterm command "dosfsck -r /dev/mapper/store-media" had helped someone so I tried it and I got it working, sort of.

Now my problem is that when I connect my usb to my win 7 pc in webos my computer says I need to format the usb drive. So apparently there's still something wrong with my sd card. Should I just format it? With the settings that win 7 suggest? Other than that my touchpad seems to be working fine...

EDIT: Okay could someone tell me what I should do to _completely_ get my Touchpad to factory condition?

EDIT2: Formatted with the default settings (quick format) on win 7 and also checked for errors (found none). Also did a full erase in Webos. Now everything seems okay but how can I be sure there are no errors/corruptions in my file system?


----------



## lee634 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am having this issue as well, when i go to gallery it is saying sd card unmounted. 
But when looking in the storage settings I have 22GB of space available.

Have tried to search for a solution but been unable.

Any ideas? please


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Open terminal app.

type commands below - not the $ or # symbols.


```
$ su <enter><br />
# mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard<enter>
```
This will remount your SD card read/write.


----------



## lee634 (Oct 20, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Open terminal app.
> 
> type commands below - not the or # symbols.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that.
Worked a treat.

Is this a known fault with cm?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes...it's been reported by multiple users...some causes appear to be:

- Moving apps to SD card
- Launching Gallery app (You can download Quickpics and use that instead)


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

SD card removed.... Restarting over 3 times. Another big reason why I bailed for now.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

So you start a thread that you are going back to WebOS:
http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-webos/
Then you comment the same thing you just did here twice in that thread.
We get the point.


----------



## technokid (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you talking about the terminal app on the touchpad? When i try this on it i get Su not found. I could really use a more detailed explanation of how to fix this.
thanks



Redflea said:


> Open terminal app.
> 
> type commands below - not the $ or # symbols.
> 
> ...


----------



## lee634 (Oct 20, 2011)

technokid said:


> Are you talking about the terminal app on the touchpad? When i try this on it i get Su not found. I could really use a more detailed explanation of how to fix this.
> thanks


Redflea is talking about the terminal app, I have used it and my SD card is back working.
I don't know a great deal but I think may "su" is the superuser command which is needed to allow this to work.
you may need the superuser app from the market place


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

technokid said:


> Are you talking about the terminal app on the touchpad? When i try this on it i get Su not found. I could really use a more detailed explanation of how to fix this.
> thanks


If SU isn't found, something weird is up.

Open your app drawer and see if Superuser is installed. If it isn't, go to the market and install it, then try the commands in the Terminal app on your TP again.

If that doesn't help, put the CM7 zip on your TP again, boot in to ClockwordMod Recovery (power button hold, power menu appears, select reboot, select Recovery) and use the Install Zip from SD card option to install the CM7 again, reboot, and try the commands again in Terminal app on your TP.


----------



## aj316 (Nov 9, 2011)

I had the same problem. Turns out you can't have more then 50 apps installed to the sd card. Uninstall some of the apps you moved to the sd card and it should work again.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Open terminal app.
> 
> type commands below - not the $ or # symbols.
> 
> ...


This did not work for me. It still shows unmounted.


----------



## lee634 (Oct 20, 2011)

When you type SU is superuser access granted?

Try the mount command a couple of times


----------



## dogmanky (Nov 30, 2011)

I removed a couple apps from settings/apps.manage apps, then rebooted into Clockwork mod recovery and re-mounted from there. Back in business again.

hope this helps.


----------



## NYkrinDC (Nov 24, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Open terminal app.
> 
> type commands below - not the $ or # symbols.
> 
> ...


I just ran into this issue today. My SD Card says it's been unmounted and the TP asked me to install a new SD card. I tried this fix using the terminal app and nothing happened. I typed

su (hit enter)
mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard (hit enter)

nothing.


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

I had this problem a few times all I had to do is boot into webos then reboot back to android and that always fixed my problem


----------



## blanny (Aug 24, 2011)

I remounted my SD card, so it seems anyway. Now when I reboot into CM7 the screen freezes on me before I can remove or shift any apps back to the phone.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

andylap said:


> I had this problem a few times all I had to do is boot into webos then reboot back to android and that always fixed my problem


Do you really want to have to reboot every 30 mins? thats how often this happends to me at least.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

So I had this issue. Trying to remount the sd card via the terminal or repair any sd-cart partition issues in windows failed. I had to uninstall some apps that were moved to sd when I started having issues. This was after a reboot.

Is there official word that there is a limit (50) for how many apps can be "moved to sd"? Is this normally automatically managed via cyanogen when the option is checked? Are there any size limitations? I have lots of SD space but my internal space is getting low. I would like to know the best way to free up space.


----------



## dave99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had issues shortly after I moved a few apps to SD that crossed the 50 threshold, as soon as I got it back under 50 it worked fine.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

I see there are some bug reports on the bug tracker too for the 50 threshhold problem. I'm curious if this is something that has been fixed with the XRON version?


----------



## dumbnub (Oct 18, 2011)

having the same problem, will try removing some apps from the sd and try again


----------



## dumbnub (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, ran the terminal app commands, deleted several apps via app manager, rebooted and its up and running again.
Thanks guys.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I fixed this exact same issue in a very simple way. I downloaded the Alpha3 zip again, placed it on the Touchpad, reboot into CMR and installed the zip. It re-installs over it and fixes everything.


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

mortymouse said:


> I fixed this exact same issue in a very simple way. I downloaded the Alpha3 zip again, placed it on the Touchpad, reboot into CMR and installed the zip. It re-installs over it and fixes everything.


I'm assuming this wipes out the current CM7 install and starts fresh?


----------



## Doniuppa (Sep 3, 2011)

I had the same issue but did not see this topic so I didn't issue the mount command. I'm stuck where it no longer boots into Android on the way up it keeps restarting. Any ideas? I probably hosed myself, I cleared cache and did a reset. I'm thinking of uninstalling and reinstalling. Thoughts? I also was moving apps to the SD card when this started.


----------



## clmbngbkng (Oct 22, 2011)

Is this 50 app limit an Android limit or just part of the alpha for now?


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

clmbngbkng said:


> Is this 50 app limit an Android limit or just part of the alpha for now?


the app limit is due to the partition in the drive, apparently the acmeinstaller or some part of the roms original install only gives you like just over a gig to use for apps and data. theres posts out there to change the partition to make it bigger u can try those if you really need more apps.


----------



## bamborob426 (Aug 22, 2012)

where can I find the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]terminal app. ??[/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] boot HP webos or AnDroid... pls... help ,, we have the same proble,, a can not find the terminal app,, [/background]


----------



## bamborob426 (Aug 22, 2012)

where can I find terminal app,, in my HP web Os ,,, pls.. help.... REV


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

bamborob426 said:


> where can I find the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]terminal app. ??[/background][background=rgb(247, 247, 247)] boot HP webos or AnDroid... pls... help ,, we have the same proble,, a can not find the terminal app,, [/background]


This thread was pretty old. Are you still on CM7, CM9 or Nightly dated? CM9 takes measures to detect and fix partition issues, "preparing SDcard". Improper USB eject in webOS or CM7 killed my partition last year. I ended up learning how to re-partition webOS / CM7 when Palm Bootie was the only connection I could use to repair the TouchPad.

Not sure on CM7, but I don't think the android app provided has changed names: Terminal Emulator is the app in CM9.

You can access from a computer connected to Palm Bootie as well, but you'd have to look that up. Ref: ADB
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15624-how-tocm9-adb-interface-on-usb/#entry400103


----------



## bamborob426 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CM7 .. the problem is.. [/background]
* Sd Card Not Accessible how can i fix that,,, pls help*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

bamborob426 said:


> I'm using [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CM7 .. the problem is.. [/background]
> * Sd Card Not Accessible how can i fix that,,, pls help*


There is a Sticky post with extensive info. Have you been there? 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/


----------

